# Strongman kegs



## willy222 (Mar 27, 2008)

got myself some kegs, any ideas how to make them heavier?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

willy222 said:


> got myself some kegs, any ideas how to make them heavier?


Carefully depressurise with a scewdriver in the top, then when all the gas has been released push the screwdriver further in and wedge it in hard (the button & spring will hold it in place) now get a hose and fill with water.

If you have a 50 litre keg this will when full be about 130-140lbs in total


----------



## willy222 (Mar 27, 2008)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Carefully depressurise with a scewdriver in the top, then when all the gas has been released push the screwdriver further in and wedge it in hard (the button & spring will hold it in place) now get a hose and fill with water.
> 
> If you have a 50 litre keg this will when full be about 130-140lbs in total


Cheers mate, was worried about opening them, got it done safely although i am covered in guiness lol, getting my drive concreted today gonna get one or 2 filled up with concrete c how that works out


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

willy222 said:


> Cheers mate, was worried about opening them, got it done safely although i am covered in guiness lol, getting my drive concreted today gonna get one or 2 filled up with concrete c how that works out


I ended up with John Smiths all over the living room ceiling:lol:

Wife was not impressed..

Not done concrete yet, the water filled ones are heavy eniough at the moment.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> *I ended up with John Smiths all over the living room ceiling* :lol:
> 
> Wife was not impressed..
> 
> Not done concrete yet, the water filled ones are heavy eniough at the moment.


haha we did that in the garden of a friends house - there neigbours were having a cup of tea in the next garden and it went over the fence - he was not mr popular poreing stale beer all over them PMSL.

there used to be a good guide on how to do this, it had pictures and everything but i cant for the life of me find the link...

water is hard to balance it slops about inside the keg so you have to hold it at a angle to keep the water fairly stable. sand is good, concreat if your a hard man and lead shot if your a WSM competitor lol.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

wogihao said:


> haha we did that in the garden of a friends house - there neigbours were having a cup of tea in the next garden and it went over the fence - he was not mr popular poreing stale beer all over them PMSL.
> 
> there used to be a good guide on how to do this, it had pictures and everything but i cant for the life of me find the link...
> 
> water is hard to balance it slops about inside the keg so you have to hold it at a angle to keep the water fairly stable. sand is good, concreat if your a hard man and lead shot if your a WSM competitor lol.


ROFPMSL...

I had a John Smiths shower by the time the keg had finished pumping it out.

I filled the kgs right to the top so that it didn`t slosh as much


----------



## willy222 (Mar 27, 2008)

used water on one, concrete on one, and sand on one

sand has to be the best, got it up to about 65kg,

gonna do one tomorrow sand and concrete hopefully get it up to around 90kg

LMAO john smiths on the ceiling

LMAO beer over the neighbours


----------

